# Have you guys ever walked off the job?



## KEPC (Jan 13, 2010)

I am known to be very calm and relaxed, but today was not so. 

I blew a gasket. I was livid!!

part of it is a culmination of many personal feelings (death of my grandmother & the possibility of my mom having a cancerous mass near her thyroid), part of it is because the customer nitpicking, but mostly because of what I consider an unwritten rule amongst the tradesmen---undermining the work of a contractor without knowing specifics (I'll get into that later)

Back in April, I posted a thread about the possibility of filing a lien for work completed.

Although the work was completed, the customers still have their famous punch lists of things that need to be done to have a satisfactory job completion.

Just when I think the punch list is complete, I get a phone call a couple days after memorial day and ask me if I could go to the property. I asked if their was a problem and if she could explain the problem so if there was really a problem, I could get the material before arriving. 

I was told the the pavers were flipping and falling down. I said, "What!? That's impossible"

She then rephrased and said that she tried to put patio furniture and that things were not staying on the table. 

I told her not to worry, because they could get an adjustable table leg leveler. 

I arrive today with the table leg leveler, present it to them, and showed them. adjusting the table a bit where it is hardly noticeable. 

When I showed it to them, they were mocking as if "you want me to put that on all my tables and chairs? 

They just could not understand why I couldn't have left the pavers level and that is when the **** hit the fan.

Apparently, their tile contractor went to tell them how he would have gone about the job and that the paver patio would have been level. 

Apparently, he was actually on the job site, came out and said it.

The first thing I asked if he did this type of job, and he claimed he did.

So, I pulled out my mason's line, my line level, and showed the customer that from the front to the back, it dropped 15 inches. 

15 inch drop in a 20 ft span doesn't sound like a lot, but it is a lot. 

With all the earth that we removed, we were able to get her paver patio to drop less than 3 inches over a 12' span. 

Once the levels were made to their attention (customers and Mr. Hotshot contractor) and what we could do, based on the previous grade and certain restrictions we had to respect.... I blew a gasket!

I told him that rather than feeding the customers ideas on what should have been done, he should have asked what was on the contract and most importantly, what the customer could afford!!!!! 

If they wanted a patio that was completely level, either one side needed a retaining wall or the other side needs to be trenched out!!!!!

but the thing is, the customers knew that their property had all sorts of crazy grades and pitch levels and they were made aware of certain restrictions that made us chose certain levels. 

In front of the customers, I called the other contractor a piece of **** and a son of a b1tch!!! 

Then he acts like the victim and says he doesn't want to be in the middle, and I said to Mr. Hotshot that he already was!

By this time, I asked Mr. Hotshot if he had seen the contract and knew what the clients could and couldn't afford. 

I asked in a rhetorical manner if he could do the additional trenching or retaining knee within a specified budget?

By that times, tensions were high and I was cussing out the other contractor and the clients were trying to calm me down and I went off on them

I said that I had gone above and beyond what was on the contract. I told them that because they had done another project, that I would even be flexible with the payment schedule and deposit. 

At that point I told them, if you don't want to pay me, just let me know. I told them I wouldn't go the legal route or file for a judgment. I told them what they just did was disrespectful. 

I told them that getting a second opinion on anything is not what I have a problem with, its the manner in how they went about it, having the hot shot contractor there to say how the job should have been done.... but without disclosing to the hotshot what the budget allowed!

just thinking about it pisses me off I am at the point where would rather walk away!!!


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Blowing the gasket shows weakness. Put your poker face on. Its easier said than done and Lord knows i've been close a time or two but going crazy isnt going to solve anything, in fact makes it a lot worse. I would have personally taken the undermining contractor to the side and let it rip, maybe a quick ***** slap or two. The fact of the matter is now your not getting paid and now have a strike against you. Make it right and be the better man. It will go a long way.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't believe I read all that!


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

You definitely say, wait until you're comfortable paying though. Due within 30 days max residential. Then tack on interest. You can be kind. But, read the people. Takes a turn, you do the same. 
Appreciate your approach, but not this time!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Why would you want a level patio? Of course I am assuming it is against the house so wouldn't you want it to slope away from the house?

Gooosefraaba,Gooosefraaba


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I think it's a missed opportunity that you lost your temper. I understand how easy it is to lose it when your life has so much stressful issues going on outside of work but let me explain.

You had all the info and content to politely bury this guy and put things back in your control. It seems that you even knew that but the delivery got out of hand with your under current of emotion.

You could have got your point across without the temper and you would have been the victor. Instead you end up being the problem even though you had the issue under control.

After you calm down, do some sole searching and then make your next move. An apology should be at least considered IMO. 

Sorry to read about your bad day


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, sorry you blew it:sad:

Perhaps the old fashioned hand written note in the mail...

Explain a little of your stresses, but don't try to justify.
Just apologize and spell out your payment terms..


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

send them a bill. move on. sh t happens never did like that saying. was it justified. handle accordingly. cant make every one happy. the other contractor sounds like he got a lesion learned. Hes a do good ass h l.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

KEPC said:


> Apparently, their tile contractor went to tell them how he would have gone about the job...
> 
> he should have asked what was on the contract and most importantly, what the customer could afford!!!!!


Yup. I've done a lot of work for people that 'I would have done differently if it were mine'. And most of the time this was based upon the amount of $ the customer wanted to spend.

Rich people (clients) don't always want to spend money and average income people (customers) don't always have the kind of money to spend to do things I would like. So they get what they want/want to pay for.

Sometimes other contractors are a real PITA, especially when they'e trying to drum up work being critical of your work.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Ok, so this is what happens when people think you are inexperienced and they can take advantage of you.
I'm sure most of us have gone through this somewhere along the line.
The situation with the 3" drop should have been made clear not only verbally but also in writing. And, of course, signed by HO's.
That would have eliminated that angle. The table leveler thing was pretty lame. I wouldn't go for that either.
As for the A-hole contractor, again this may be the case of not getting any respect due to some assumption that you are not worthy. This baloney goes on all the time when the HO doesn't respect you. If they did, this clown would not have been there when you met with them. Re-examine your approach to your clients. 
The more professional you are, the less you will have to deal with this kind of thing.
You also have to learn how to walk away from potential problem clients. Can't say yes to everyone.
If you feel that you have done nothing wrong and you "went above and beyond the contract", why would you tell them that if they weren't going to pay you to just let you know and you wouldn't "go the legal route and file a judgment"?? That makes no sense to me and is showing weakness on your part.
It's as if you are admitting that the work wasn't done "correctly".
Also, try not to blow a gasket anymore. That doesn't accomplish anything. Just makes the situation worse and shows unprofessionalism and immaturity.
Remain calm and confident, be thorough with your contracts and do the job correctly and you will have more successful transactions.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a saying "it is what is is'. If the HOs budget is only this much than you cant make it perfect.

But on the flip side of things, sometimes instead of doing the job on a budget you know isnt going to work, there are times you just say no.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yup, walked off two of them now in 4yrs of business. The one job still sits unfinished after 2yrs because i yanked her inspections for unpaid invoices. Funny she claimed i was charging too much but for two yrs now she has not been able to replace me with anyone cheaper to get the job done. The second job the HO always expressed her concern that no one ever came back or would even return her calls. After working with her and her mate on several projects i finally got disgusted told her why. She called me once since then and i did not bother to call her back. May not be the proper way to do business but maybe she and her mate will treat the next contractor with more respect and not expect them to work for peanuts. These two ladies also expected me to give them a break in labor, they bought all materials, had to work around their schedule and i still had to provide a cert. of insurance.


----------



## detailhawk (May 29, 2011)

Three inches in twenty feet???? And stuff wouldnt stay on the table???? I would have told them to keep their marbles in their pockets and write a check.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

My father always taught me the quieter you talk the harder people listen.

You proved a good gesture by bringing the levelers for the table and chairs, I understand the stress and blowing a fuse. Make an appointment to go back, review everything calmly and peacefully, explain again in full detail why it is the way it is and finish off with a gift certificate for a dinner out and continue your apology for the temper break out.

You can salvage this, get a referral and perhaps more business. 

You may not like it now but who knows where this leads to in the future.


----------



## Rod B. (Apr 13, 2011)

I did walk off a job, once, as a sub. Was doing a nice kitchen remodel for a Middle Eastern couple, all going very well, when the wife decided she wanted a skylight put in RIGHT HERE. Told her I couldn't put it exactly there due to some structural issues, and gave her several options. She got louder and louder about RIGHT HERE!!, and I finally explained very specifically what potential structural problems might result if the skylight was installed as she insisted. She then amazingly started yelling "I SUE YOU! I TAKE YOUR HOUSE!", at which point I packed up and left, called my boss, who called the husband.

End result was husband's assurance that I'd never have to deal with her again. I literally never saw her for the rest of the job...heard her moving around the house, but never saw her. Worked for me.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how you guys do it.

I have had my own saying (but that went with my field, so it's
easy for me to say) "I only do work for customers that are not
spending their own money".

Industrial and Commercial only for 20 something years, so like 
I said 'easy for me to say'.

I'm surprised you guys are not (or maybe you are), at the
therapist/bartender every day....or going off.

Prerequisite: Residential Contractor....disposition of a Highway
Patrol Officer 'A Must!'.

Good luck

Bunited2


----------



## EcoWise inc. (Jul 25, 2006)

First, add a "Substantial Completion" clause to all your quotes and contracts. This eliminates a lot of the last minute nit-picking. 
If a customer is one who plans to nit-pick (legals call it fly-specking) you out of your final payment, they will not want to sign it. That is the time to exit quickly.

I have a good quote I wrote down somewhere....... Open your mouth when you are angry and you will make the best speech you will ever regret. I believe it was by Lincoln.

I could be quickly angered when I was young. It took me a lot of years to mellow, but now I would never give the bastards the satisfaction of pissing me off. "I" am in control of me, not them.

Like the guys say above, a sincere apology goes a long way. You do not have to kiss butt, but let them know that you are a better man than that and you should not have let the amateur "contractor" get to you like that. 

Sometimes these customers that you bring back from the edge will be your greatest advocates in the future.

Dan


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

I've never walked off a job but I very much enjoy a good giggle/laugh when I'm explaining to a dumbsh!t sub/contractor why things are/need to be/ or should be the way I built/want them. I do have a temper also but at work I like to take the high road and laugh at ignorance every once in a while. 

Had an Archy draw out this crazy carpet layout last month, bunch of circles, arches/ellipsis/non-right angles for 6 different types of carpet. Owner and architect couldn't understand why the dumb contractor (us) wouldn't layout the carpet for the flooring guy. Told them it was impossible, got a scoff in return. Archy laid it out and looks nothing like the drawing. We're the dumbass though eh?


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

You can't fix crazy.

The more customers you interact with, the higher the likelihood of encountering a whacko becomes. It's just the way the world works.

I have one now. 

How is it that I can drive down a street and say "I did that one, and that one, and that one" all on referrals, yet there's a kook I'll get that I can do no right for?

Grow thick skin and move on. The less emotionally attached you become to your work, the better. It's business. Nothing more.


----------

